# in desperate need of work



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm expanding from electrical work to ANYTHING. I am in dire need of a job.

I have experience in electrical work (residential, commercial, and industrial), food service, sales, and retail, and general labor. 

Please let me know if you have ANYTHING available. PM me if you have any further questions or have anything that you need help with.


----------

